# AKC Junior hunt test checklist?



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good resource for getting my pup ready for her junior hunt test? Ive looked at the AKC rule book, but there is a lot to wade through. 
I'm looking for kind of a checklist or bullet points for a reference. Do's and Dont's would be nice too.

Thanks for any help!

Mike


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Mike,

Northern Flight is holding a HT this weekend at Kelly Farms (near Stillwater). I'm new to the game myself, but learned a lot this summer by watching and asking questions.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

The AKC rule book is the best I know of. Check pages bottom of 57 through 61. This lists the handler and dog faults and classifies them from serious to minor. The faults are for JH - MH so not all will apply to a JH test, JH does not honor, can be held by collar at line, etc. Also read chapter 5.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

http://grca.org/events/field/field_education.html has a lot of data regarding prep for fieldwork, including an article on Junior by Glenda Brown (which says read the rule book).


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll be at Northern Flight running Junior. You should come watch, Mike!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

dr_dog_guy said:


> http://grca.org/events/field/field_education.html has a lot of data regarding prep for fieldwork, including an article on Junior by Glenda Brown (which says read the rule book).


Glenda Brown has a great article about JH tests. Very cool and definitely a must read for (us) newbies.

Additionally, if you have a club nearby...join! Our club hosts mock, club tests for members and tries to simulate hunt tests in a relaxed setting (plenty of coaching and pointers for newbies).


----------



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will definitely try to make it to Kelly Farms this weekend. I was going to go to the training session tonight, but apparently it rained a bit today 

Thanks for the link Dr. Dog. Some good stuff in there!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

mike.arney01 said:


> Thanks guys. I will definitely try to make it to Kelly Farms this weekend. I was going to go to the training session tonight, but apparently it rained a bit today
> 
> Thanks for the link Dr. Dog. Some good stuff in there!


A little practice in the rain might be adviseable because rain won't necessarily stop the show. 

At our last hunt test it rained in the afternoon. Folks that ran late had one more issue to deal with.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

TN_LAB said:


> A little practice in the rain might be adviseable because rain won't necessarily stop the show.
> 
> At our last hunt test it rained in the afternoon. Folks that ran late had one more issue to deal with.


It was a bit more than rain, tornado touched down in the city, rain was torrential all the way across to here plus high winds. I didn't go out either. But normal rain, sure, we get plenty soggy training.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

mike.arney01 said:


> .Thanks for the link Dr. Dog. Some good stuff in there!


You're welcome! A number of us worked hard over the years to get all that information in one place. If no one uses it......?

Glad you found it helpful


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Can a dog skip junior and go directly to the senior test?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

In AKC, you don't have to run junior or senior if you don't want, you can go right to master, though SH and MH will require more passes if you don't have the preceding title.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

TN_LAB said:


> A little practice in the rain might be adviseable because rain won't necessarily stop the show.
> 
> At our last hunt test it rained in the afternoon. Folks that ran late had one more issue to deal with.


3 plus inches of rain, high winds, lightning and tornadoes do not make for a productive training session.


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Make sure your dog can pick up a shot flyer, and cripple. Some shot flyers are not so dead! Can be a bit scary for a young dog.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Golddogs said:


> 3 plus inches of rain, high winds, lightning and tornadoes do not make for a productive training session.


No they don't and it sounds like you used good judgement.

At last hunt test, they ran dogs for half hour in real hard rain before stopping (that storm eventually put out a couple inches of "frog strangling" rain too).


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Can't remember where I got this, but it may help:

Am I Ready to Enter a Junior Hunter Test?

You can use the following checklist as a guide to focus your training and preparation. Not all of these situations will occur in any given test, but if your dog and you have successfully trained on these items then you can be pretty confident that you will be a title contender.

1.	Dog will come to line on an approved leash and under control.
2.	Dog maintains control while bird is thrown. Doesn’t spin on leash or excessively lunge; preferably, remains sitting.
3.	You have a technique for releasing your dog that doesn’t distract the dog from the mark.
4.	Dog will retrieve and deliver to hand the following game birds: pheasant, duck, chukar. 
5.	Dog does not roll on or chew up any of the above game birds when retrieving them.
6.	Dog has retrieved marks thrown by a person unknown to the dog.
7.	Dog is not scared by a shotgun blast within 40 yards of dog.
8.	Dog will make a retrieve even when running by a bird crate blowing strong scent across line to the retrieve.
9.	Dog not scared by sticks, sticking straight up in a pond.
10.	Dog will pick up a live and/or wounded bird both on land in water.
11.	Dog will not be overly distracted by decoys and won’t freak out if he gets tangled in one of the lines.
12.	Dog will persevere in heavy cover to find a mark.
13.	Dog will push beyond obstacles such as a steep hill, a ditch, a dirt road, or patch of very heavy cover to get to a mark.
14.	Dog will bring a duck out of the water and deliver to hand without dropping it on the shore.
15.	Dog has been brought to the line by waiting in a holding blind while other dogs are retrieving and gun shots are going off.
16.	Dog has watched marks fall, and been released to retrieve, while the handler is sitting on a bucket or stool next to the dog.
17.	Dog has had a duck call blown behind it and had an answering call from a gunner in the field just prior to a mark being thrown by the gunner.
18.	Dog has gotten in and out of a small boat that is securely sitting on land.
19.	Dog has retrieved a mark thrown out of a boat, preferably on water.
20.	Dog has retrieved marks thrown on water that are dark, such as a black bumper or a low floating duck, at a considerable distance.
21.	Handler has brought the dog to the line while handler is holding a gun.
22.	Dog has been trained to not run the bank on marks that are moderately tempting to bank run.
23.	Dog and handler have done land walk-up retrieves. Walk-up retrieves occur when the bird is shot while the dog and handler are heeling.
24.	Dog has had to enter water where the bottom drops off rather abruptly, rather than a gradual drop-off.
25.	Dog has made retrieves requiring the dog to exit one body of water and enter another in order to get to the bird (such as in going over a **** or long peninsula).
26.	Dog has made retrieves requiring the dog to exit a body of water and run a considerable distance on land past the far shore in order to make the retrieve.
27.	Dog has retrieved marks that land a considerable distance from the gunner, up to 40 yards (simulated long flyer).


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats a good list..


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Except handler doesn't hold a gun in JH anymore, nor have I seen a walkup in JH in a few years. Otherwise, pretty good. Would add not speaking to the dog once handler has called for birds until released by judges, that is a biggie newbies miss often.


----------



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

All-Out said:


> Can't remember where I got this, but it may help:
> 
> Am I Ready to Enter a Junior Hunter Test?
> 
> ...


What is an approved leash? In the rule book I see some prohibited collars, but nothing about leashes?


----------



## craig o (Feb 20, 2005)

Slip Leads cannot be used lead must clip to collar, I never have handlers put the lead in their pocket but some do so a short lead might be a good ideal.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

mike.arney01 said:


> What is an approved leash? In the rule book I see some prohibited collars, but nothing about leashes?


Mike,

I didn't compose the list, just had it stored away in a Word document and thought it might be helpful to you.

I agree with craig o, I don;t think the rule book specifies what type of leash to use, but it does specify no slip leads, prong or choke type collars. Essentially any lead or collar that can tighten up or constrict is prohibited as are items dangling from the collar, like tags.

The rule book is still your best bet for what is allowed/expected, but this list compliments it pretty well.

Dan


----------



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Dan. I appreciate the list. It is very helpful.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Since I'm getting a pup ready as well, I'll list a few things that I've seen dogs/handlers fail on in the past and some that I know I need to focus on w/ my pup (like impatience in the holding blind most likely!):

Be sure your dog really will pick up the rankest of ducks around since some clubs have been known to use dead birds from the (hot) day before.

No intimidation allowed. No knees, no jerking dog around, no ear pinches... Holding blinds are often a tough thing for young dogs so figure out a way to quiet the noisy impatient one w/o resorting to punishment.

The Marshal is the judges' eyes/ears, so be sure to be on good behavior around those people, lol. Don't put yourself in the holding blind before you are called. Don't pester the poor marshal w/ "when is it my turn" (too many times anyhow)... but do try to be ready when they try to find you. 

Scents wafting from live bird crates... that brings back memories of my first girl's only failure on water lol. She really thought she hit the mother lode when she found them...  

Be sure to train thru heavy lily pads and other crud on water. Water w/ land re-entries are also popular around here.

Some grounds still have cattle out there grazing and making "pies". Saw a young yellow come back to her pro rather greenish after a nice roll in the poo once.  

It's nice if you can just go out to your first test and watch w/o the stress of handling a dog but if you do enter, go w/ the thought of it being a training day and you're just going to have fun. If your dog doesn't get called back and if you think he is otherwise "ready", ask the marshal if your dog can run as test dog that afternoon since sometimes there isn't one available. Stick around and watch the afternoon series so you learn what more you may need to train for. Ask questions if you see things you don't understand. Good luck. Anne


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't forget immodium and tums-you know for nerves

Remember to breath, no cussing and always keep in mind that dogs can humble you in ways you never dreamed. Did I mention immodium....


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a great thread!


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Pals said:


> Don't forget immodium and tums-you know for nerves
> 
> Remember to breath, no cussing and always keep in mind that dogs can humble you in ways you never dreamed. Did I mention immodium....


I always thought a jug of Bloody Marys would be far more satisfying.  

Unfortunately, I'm usually one of those marshals you're supposed to be behave around... :razz:;-) Anne


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Boondux said:


> I'll be at Northern Flight running Junior. You should come watch, Mike!


I will be there as well...looking for my first JR pass.


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

All,
I'm planing on watching the at the Northern Flight Test this weekend. My pup is only 4 /2 months old. Never been to a test before. Want to learn what I can. Any "rules of the road" that make for a good observer?


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

H2O_Control_guy said:


> All,
> I'm planing on watching the at the Northern Flight Test this weekend. My pup is only 4 /2 months old. Never been to a test before. Want to learn what I can. Any "rules of the road" that make for a good observer?


I would encourage you to show up early. Attend the judges briefing of the handlers (nobody needs to know you're not entered) and ask questions of the judges after the briefing (chances are someone else has the same question and isn't speaking up). Watch the test dog. Volunteer to help in some way (the Marshall or stake Coordinator are the folks to talk to about helping). 

If they are all set for workers, take a seat in the area approved for the gallery (don't forget to bring a chair). Make sure you have on camo or dark colored clothing (no white shirts or hats). Talk quietly to others entered in the test, just not when they are getting ready to run or in the holding blind with their dog. Most folks are happy to explain things, but keep in mind that not all those running Junior are necessarily "experienced" or "seasoned" veterans.

Try to watch the dogs and handlers and pick out those that do a nice job and introduce yourself after they're done. You just might get an invitation to train with them sometime.

The rulebook prohibits dogs that are not entered from being on the test grounds and most AKC events require a dog to be 6 months of age or older to be at an event. However, someone always has a puppy or two around, so this rule is not really enforced unless they are causing a commotion or disturbing the working dogs. Just make sure you park far enough away that if "Rowdy" starts making a ruckus, it won't interfere with the test. If you decide to get him/her out, make sure you air far away from the action and keep him/her on lead. It's great experience for the dog to be in that environment, but you have to be smart about it too.

Most of all, enjoy yourself and plan to have a good time.

Dan


----------



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a schedule for the Northern Flight test in MN this weekend? Any idea what time it starts on Saturday? Or what time the judges briefing starts? I couldn't find any info on the website.


----------



## Dave B. (Jan 9, 2004)

These are excellent suggestions (nice list Dan!), but one of the posts does bring up a question. Years ago, I used to hear that tags on a collar were prohibited in JH. I've looked recently, but I don't see anything in the rules that actually prohibits them. The rule is Ch. 5, section 3, par. 3 on p. 28 of the rule book. 

I could easily be missing something--anyone know if tags (like license tags, that kind of thing) are actually prohibited? I wouldn't use them and I agree that they might get hung up in cover, but I don't see anything in the rules actually speaking to that issue. The rule speaks about tabs, meaning those short tab leashes, but doesn't seem to mention tags on a collar. I saw a dog running JH a couple weeks ago with tags on his collar--we let him run with it on b/c we didn't find any rule to the contrary.

Are they actually prohibited or is this just one of those urban legend/old wives' tales?

Thanks
Dave B.

and btw, Brett Favre is now Fredo Corleone in my book.


----------



## Sunshine-WI (Feb 9, 2009)

Another thing I have not seen mentioned for a Junior Test..... You are not allowed to touch your dog until you have the bird in your hand.

Example.... You can not grab the colllar of your dog to enable you to take the bird from their mouth.

I have had to fail many new handlers because they have gotten excited and touched the dogs face or collar so they could take the bird from their dog.

Also... the dog can not be sent to retrieve until the judge calls the dogs number. I call the number, it helps make sure you are judging the right dog.


----------



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it correct that they must return to the heeling position on your left side facing the same direction you are facing with the bird in mouth before you can take it from them?

If a dog was to return and sit in from of the handler with a bird in mouth, not in the heeling position is this a fail?


----------



## Sunshine-WI (Feb 9, 2009)

In Juniors the dog does not have to sit...he can come up to the front of you and you take the bird, as long as you don't touch him.... trainability will not be a score of 10.... For me to score a 10, it would have to be a heel and sit and you take the bird.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

mike.arney01 said:


> Does anyone have a schedule for the Northern Flight test in MN this weekend? Any idea what time it starts on Saturday? Or what time the judges briefing starts? I couldn't find any info on the website.


Mike: Under the "AKC Hunt Tests" link (left hand side of the page) you should see another link for this weekend's Northern Flight event. The premium should answer all of your questions.

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/default.aspx


----------



## mike.arney01 (Jun 2, 2009)

Got it. Thanks, Todd.


----------

